# Warn Snow Plows?



## Deputy_Swan (Jul 16, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a snow plow for my Newly purchased 2009 800 Sportsmen and am thinking about getting a warn snow plow. http://www.gowarn.com/atv-plows.asp

I will be plowing a gravel drive way so the plow needs to be tough, and in North Dakota it can snow massive amounts and be -30F or colder so it will take some abuse. Any buddy have any suggestions and any experiences with warn snow plows?


----------



## ATV Plow King (Mar 9, 2009)

I have on and i like it. THE BIGGER THE BETTER. Trust me.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I've had good luck with my Warn plow on the Grizzly. I still want to get a pivot actuator. I was going to get the Warn Power Pivot last year but decided against it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have an Arctic Cat plow on my Arctic Cat, but I wish I had bought a Warn so I could get the power pivote.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

mercer_me;796591 said:


> I have an Arctic Cat plow on my Arctic Cat, but I wish I had bought a Warn so I could get the power pivot.


Trust me, you don't want the Power Pivot from Warn. If anything use a piston style actuator to angle the blade.


----------



## rm11234 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just what is wrong with the Warn power pivot? Later! Frank


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Warn blade here, no problems. Good trip design also.


----------



## Badgerland WI (Dec 3, 2008)

If you're looking for full remote blade operation, you might also want to consider a BlackLine plow system:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

nice looking setup Badger,

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

ALC-GregH;797184 said:


> Trust me, you don't want the Power Pivot from Warn. If anything use a piston style actuator to angle the blade.


Well I'll eat my words. I decided to get the Warn Power Pivot. I just don't have the time to fab up a actuator to pivot the blade. It works good statically. Time will tell once it snows. It does have a delay when actuating. It takes 2 seconds every time you want to change direction. It doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought. At least I don't have to get off the wheeler to change blade angle now.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;874458 said:


> Well I'll eat my words. I decided to get the Warn Power Pivot. I just don't have the time to fab up a actuator to pivot the blade. It works good statically. Time will tell once it snows. It does have a delay when actuating. It takes 2 seconds every time you want to change direction. It doesn't seem to be as bad as I thought. At least I don't have to get off the wheeler to change blade angle now.
> []


ALC, When you said you had bought the Power Pivot I thought back to this line of your's saying not to buy on and to trust you.

LOL say as I due but not as I say or due or said then done.

whatever good luck with it.

so you can't change direction on the fly with the power pivot correct? 
and there set points for the blade angle that is locks in on?

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

You can do it on the fly, you just have to do it 2 seconds earlier.  I think it will work for what I need. I'm not looking for something that can swat a fly out of the air. hahaha As long as it will change angle without me getting off, I'll be happy, for now.  I did want to fab a piston actuator up to the blade and push tube but I've been too busy. I figure I can install that and be done instead of chasing down my buddies mig welder. Then the bottle will be empty, gotta get gas for it first. It would have burned up too much time. I'm confident that it will work well for what I need. I propped my foot against the blade and angled it toward me and it was loading the trip springs. I guess that's good enough. only time will tell as then always say.


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

I have the power pivot and it does work well for me. I used it a half season last year about 5 times and it moves the snow and my lazy a$$ (not really) doesn't need to get off to move the blade. I too looked into accuators but I'm not that mechanical nor do I have that type of equipment to fix it so the pivot worked for me. It does have the 2 sec or so delay so I start to move it a little early and it has a little give once you stop moving it but overall it works and allows me to plow much faster. I am only doing my driveway and a few others along with walks, not comerical or for a business just me. But the first time I did use it I was out there 6 hours doing everyone and anyone I could to try it out. It was a 6" snowfall semi wet but not totally wet and heavy and it moved everything I threw at it. I use it my '08 650 TRV with a 54" warn plow w/plastic scraper. The feet are all the way up as I don't want to mess up any driveways I do and allow the trip springs to do their thing. I'm happy with that purchase. Now I'd rather have a front mount which I may decide to do at some point.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

ALC,

Cool... can't wait to hear how that Warn Pivot works. 

Your Gizz is a fine looking machine. How do you like it?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;876479 said:


> You can do it on the fly, you just have to do it 2 seconds earlier.  I think it will work for what I need. I'm not looking for something that can swat a fly out of the air. hahaha As long as it will change angle without me getting off, I'll be happy, for now.  I did want to fab a piston actuator up to the blade and push tube but I've been too busy. I figure I can install that and be done instead of chasing down my buddies mig welder. Then the bottle will be empty, gotta get gas for it first. It would have burned up too much time. I'm confident that it will work well for what I need. I propped my foot against the blade and angled it toward me and it was loading the trip springs. I guess that's good enough. only time will tell as then always say.


all the Warn is bad, bashing aside.
or the complaints about member's bashing warn and the general pissing going on right now.

ALC how's the Power Pivot doing?

just wondering.

sublime out.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Haven't needed to use it. :crying: With what's coming in the next few days, I should have the chance to plow with it. I hope. payup


----------



## woofbutt (Oct 13, 2009)

I got the new warn front mount with 60" blade and powerpivot on my 08 Rincon. Ive used it for about 7 drives in 3 snofalls= 21 uses and 1 commercial job with 4-5' drifts on 3 acres of packed gravel. It worked great. Only i problem I found so far. Theres 2 "keys" or metal locking tabs that fall into place right behind the power pivot. When i was plowing the gravel the blade skipped a few times and the tabs popped out. Luckily i found them after 5min of kicking snow.LOL So now i run a bungee cord across them and hold down in place. Other then that it seems like a wicked unit. Just thought you all might wanna know!! Cheers

Ooops the pic doesnt have the bungee on but u get the idea!!


----------



## woofbutt (Oct 13, 2009)

ALC-GregH;912618 said:


> Haven't needed to use it. :crying: With what's coming in the next few days, I should have the chance to plow with it. I hope. payup


Anybody else with some snow ever had any troubles with those locking tabs on your pivot??


----------



## raycat (Dec 17, 2009)

Wanting to purchase a Warn front mount, for a Polaris, and my dealer, tells me they are not available yet. Anyone else hearing this


----------



## BruteForce750 (Nov 20, 2009)

raycat;913458 said:


> Wanting to purchase a Warn front mount, for a Polaris, and my dealer, tells me they are not available yet. Anyone else hearing this


They have part numbers for them http://www.warn.com/atv/plows/provantage_mount_kits_.shtml so they must be available, probably just not from that dealer....

check online, you'll get it cheaper as well


----------



## kagey (Jan 24, 2009)

woofbutt;912703 said:


> Anybody else with some snow ever had any troubles with those locking tabs on your pivot??


I have the power pivot on a 54" warn plow and haven't had an issue with those two tabs yet. I really jammed them in and I've plowed once this season 3" of heavy wet snow without issue. I'm only doing 3 driveways and sidewalks all brick or blacktop, no gravel so not much bouncing. I used it for a 1/2 season last year with no issues.
The bungie cord is a good idea so I will probably do that as well.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Deputy Swan wgere in North Dakota you from?


----------

